# KEITH MICHAEL - USELESS, SKY INSURANCE - Brilliant



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

5 times I had to call them to get a quote (ok the last time was to complain) each time I was promised a call back and it never came.

Phoned just now and spoke to the office manager, his reply "we're busy on Mondays"

Well what about the four days I called last week?

All I was doing was confirming a quote given at the end of Dec with a view to taking out the policy, well luckily enough due to them being so bad with customer service I managed to get it £100 cheaper from phoning Sky Insurance.

To Neil, office manager, less of the m'ockney arrogance and more of a focus on customer service.

Jeremy, you've wasted both our time and couldn't even offer the courtesy of a call back.

Sky Insurance all the way


----------



## ChairmanMeow (Jan 1, 2012)

I just insured with Sky today, bloody brilliant service and a great price. I would happily recommend.


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll second this post.

Rang Keith Michaels for a quote on my policy last Summer and passed to some dude called Gary (I think) who was never at his desk the 3 times I rang! Left message, never got a call back!

Anyways, my mate is about to buy a WR1 Impreza, so thought I'd give them a go for him as he was really busy with work. Exactly the same once again - passed over to the same guy, left my details to call back....nothing!

SKY Insurance came up a tad cheaper than Pace Ward so I think he's going with them.

Cheers to the chaps at KM, great service!


----------



## Multics (Apr 27, 2008)

Had my Supra insured with Sky, they were great but as soon as I got the Skyline their quotes have been very bad. I've been with A-plan for the last three years now. I remember a guy called Olie at Sky, nice guy to deal with.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Funny enough I was talking to a friend this morning who had been recommended Keith Michaels, I told him not to bother and he has now insured with Sky too.

I did the rounds when looking for quotes and on a modified car there was no one who even came close


----------



## Carfiend (Aug 13, 2009)

I was insured as KM as my broker when I had a car stolen. They washed their hands of the whole thing and made me deal directly with the underwriter while A-Plan deal with that for you and will help you cut through the crap.

I wouldn't bother calling them again.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Seems their customer service is top notch lol


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Im with sky. I have a Evo X 360 and a Xtrail run around. They have mirrored my bonus over the 2 cars. Im hoping they'll do this with the GTR also


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go against you's here sorry but everytime I phone up, put straight through to Jeremy, job done, whether it was adding mods/change of address/car whatever, new quote/new papers. Job done.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

LiamGTR said:


> I'm gonna have to go against you's here sorry but everytime I phone up, put straight through to Jeremy, job done, whether it was adding mods/change of address/car whatever, new quote/new papers. Job done.


Same here, been with them 2 years now, and no issues whatsover, also the best quotes for the past two years, but there again I'm not insuring a R35 GTR ..... just a real GTR of the R33 vintage :chuckle: (runs away and hides).

Sky were, and have always been, useless when it comes to quotes on my GTR, so much so I'm not even going to bother getting a quote from them this year. (I always get 3 or 4 quotes to check that Keith Michaels are competitive)


----------



## TCarter (May 20, 2014)

ITSt said:


> Same here, been with them 2 years now, and no issues whatsover, also the best quotes for the past two years, but there again I'm not insuring a R35 GTR ..... just a real GTR of the R33 vintage :chuckle: (runs away and hides).
> 
> Sky were, and have always been, useless when it comes to quotes on my GTR, so much so I'm not even going to bother getting a quote from them this year. (I always get 3 or 4 quotes to check that Keith Michaels are competitive)


yeah, I've never had a problem with KM, they always pick up and sort it out quickly for me. And they're the cheapest I can find every year.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

If only Sky would insure a Manchester post code! Replied quickly to emails I've sent in the past but seems all the specialist insurers won't touch an M postcode.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Seems their customer service is top notch lol


Lol...funny guy!


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

they wont touch the bb post codes either


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm still amazed that so many members talk as though their brokers insure cars. 
Brokers arrange insurance with real insurance companies for a profit. 

In the event of a claim the broker may try to help or simply walk away.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Zenith insurance are great and cheaper than Sky


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I've always dealt with Christian at Keith Michaels, he's never been anything other than ultra efficient, paperwork next day, adding mods, changing named drivers, swapping private plates, always good as gold.

A place is only as good as the people that work there ultimately, shame some are giving them a bad name. You could do a lot worse than ask for Christian if you ever give them another try!

Cheers
Nito


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

NITO said:


> .........
> A place is only as good as the people that work there ultimately, shame some are giving them a bad name. ..........
> Cheers
> Nito


Oh so true.
The level of intelligence I encounter with some staff at my well known broker defies further commentary.


----------



## bako.li (Nov 6, 2013)

MIKEGTR said:


> 5 times I had to call them to get a quote (ok the last time was to complain) each time I was promised a call back and it never came.
> 
> Phoned just now and spoke to the office manager, his reply "we're busy on Mondays"
> 
> ...



I am also with Sky, they are brillinat


----------



## Keith Michaels (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I feel like I should address this as the thread has just been revived. Firstly, apologies to those of you who have had bad experiences dealing with us, even if they were many years ago. We are aware that during particularly busy periods it can be difficult to get through to someone and we are addressing that. Also, thanks to those who have had great experiences with us and shared them on this thread. 

If anyone has any issues going forward please drop me a private message and I will do my utmost to resolve them for you. 

Thanks everyone, 

Matt


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just renewed my car with Sky, though I did ring around first Jeremy said stick with Sky at that price. No issues getting through with KM only they were a higher price. 

Adrian Flux were lower than Sky at first but price promised matched it so I couldn't argue.


----------

